# [gelöst] distfile-download abbruch wegen speicherplatz

## playerxt

Hallo

Mir ist heute genau beim Download des distfiles der Speicherplatz ausgegangen.

Danach habe ich Platz geschaffen.

Das distfile ist nun unvollständig vorhanden und emerge bricht beim Entpacken ab.

Wie bringe ich also emerge dazu, dass das distfile neu heruntergeladen wird?

Habe schon versucht das Verzeichnis media-libs in /var/tmp/portage zu löschen, hat aber nichts gebracht.

Danach habe ich das distfile einzeln heruntergeladen und nach /var/tmp/portage/..../distfile verschoben, hat auch nichts gebracht.

Wahrscheinlich weil ich es im bin-mode runterladen muss

mfgLast edited by playerxt on Sat Dec 06, 2008 3:42 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## mattes

Einfach das Distfile löschen.

----------

## playerxt

1 Beitrag geändert, sh. oben...

----------

## playerxt

Nur das distfile zu löschen habe ich auch schon versucht, ohne erfolg.

Hier mal der genau fehler

>>> Emerging (1 of 14) media-libs/flac-1.2.1-r3 to /

 * flac-1.2.1.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

>>> Creating Manifest for /usr/portage/media-libs/flac

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking flac-1.2.1.tar.gz  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking flac-1.2.1.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/flac-1.2.1-r3/work

gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file

tar: Unexpected EOF in archive

tar: Unexpected EOF in archive

tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now

 * 

 * ERROR: media-libs/flac-1.2.1-r3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 2638:  Called base_src_unpack

 *             environment, line  389:  Called base_src_util 'src_unpack'

 *             environment, line  431:  Called base_src_util 'src_unpack' 'all'

 *             environment, line  404:  Called unpack 'unpack'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  354:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                                      tar zoxf "${srcdir}${x}" ${tar_opts} || die "$myfail"

 *  The die message:

 *   failure unpacking flac-1.2.1.tar.gz

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/flac-1.2.1-r3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/flac-1.2.1-r3/temp/environment'.

----------

## l3u

 *Quote:*   

> gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file

 

Dateisystem kaputt? Die Checksummen haben ja vorher gepaßt … komisch.

----------

## playerxt

nein, sollte alles ok sein, 

aber wie bring ich emerge dazu dass er das tar.gz neu herunterlaed

----------

## playerxt

Problem ist gelöst

----------

## l3u

Interessant wäre noch wie, falls jemand anders auch das Problem haben sollte irgendwann

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Indem er das Distfile in /usr/portage/distfiles/ gelöscht hat. Übrigens wer Speicher braucht und DSL hat kann ab und zu ma alle Dateien in /usr/portage/distfiles/ löschen.

Sebastian

----------

## musv

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Indem er das Distfile in /usr/portage/distfiles/ gelöscht hat. 

 

Kann sein, muss aber nicht. Wenn du z.B. Reiser4 benutzt, kann es durchaus passieren, dass das ganze Dateisystem einen Knacks wegkriegt. Ich musste deswegen die Root-Partition schon mal per fsck reparieren. Manche Dateisysteme reagieren aus sowas ziemlich sensibel. 

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Übrigens wer Speicher braucht und DSL hat kann ab und zu ma alle Dateien in /usr/portage/distfiles/ löschen.

 

Benutz mal die Suchfunktion hier im Forum oder über Google. Es gab dazu hier schon eine Unmenge an Threads, in denen noch wesentlich mehr Tipps beschrieben waren.

----------

## obrut<-

stichwort "eclean"

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

eclean lässt aber die hälfte drin. Das löscht nur das was nicht installiert ist oder älter als die installierter Version ist. Und wer emerged seine Packete schon X-mal.

Sebastian

----------

## stalinski

Och, da gibt es schon mehrere Leute.

Manchmal ändert man bspw. mal ein UseFlag, man macht ein revdep-rebuild...

Es gibt da viele Möglichkeiten...

----------

## obrut<-

ich finde, dass eclean einen guten kompromiss darstellt. gerade wenn man keine inetverbindung mit mehreren mbit hat, sondern z.b. nur schmalspur-dsl mit 384 kbit oder gar isdn. außerhalb der städte sind solche verbindungen nämlich leider noch sehr verbreitet.

----------

## Hollowman

Ja klar, wenn man nen kleinen Anschluss hat ist eclean die viel bessere wahl. Ich meinte ja auch nur falls man ma dringend Speicher braucht und net weiß wo man ihn her nehmen soll.

Sebastian

----------

## obrut<-

eclean nutzen, wenns reicht ists gut, andernfall von hand mehr löschen.   :Wink: 

so würde ich es jedenfalls machen

----------

